# , ...

## maksim

,  .        . 
   ,  , -  ,    ,    .           -.      .    , "   ,    ....."   !   ,       .

    :      ,        ,   ,   ?
ps:       .....

----------


## Olga A.

maksim,              (       ),    .7  .9,    ,     .     -      .      .

----------


## Leila

> 


 
   . .

   : 
1.      ,
2.  ,
3.          (-,    ..)
4.   ,     (     ),
5.    (   ).

      ( . )      .

 ,    .     ,    .

----------


## Leila

> 


, *Olga A.* .   .

----------


## maksim

,    ,     .       -?    (       - ) -,   ,    ?

----------

[QUOTE=maksim]
    :      ,        , QUOTE]

http://samsebemakler.narod.ru/uchebnike.htm, -    ,      .

----------


## alz

> 4.   ,     (     ),


         ().       .     ,         ** ,    ..    ,      ,      ,    .  -    ,          .  :Wow:  
 ,       ,  _, , , _  ...
 ( )     (  )  ** ,          .. 7, 8   21.07.1997  122- "          ".      :   ,          ..  , -,  1 ,       .
** ,      2 .   ,   ()     .           ..       ,              .       (,   .)     -    ,   - .




> ,    ,     .


  ,     ?    ??

----------


## Zakonov

-   ,   .  ,  ,          ",   "  ..

----------

,         .

----------

> ,    ,     .       -?    (       - ) -,   ,    ?


 ,   

              ,        ,   ,      .

        -     .   -             .               .

     .          - .    , ,    ,  , ,   ,    ,    . ,   ,     ,       ,  ,    ,       -  . ( 1961    ()    (  31  1992 ),      ,             ,    - ).            ,  ,        () ,        .

----------


## maksim

,  !     ( ),    .  -  , .

----------

maksim,   .       .    ,     ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Mela

,     ,    .     - , ,     ,      ?  ...
*maksim*, , , ...

----------

> , ,     ,      ?  ...


    .   , ,    .

----------


## maksim

,  .        .      .       ,   .   , 25 000  (     ).   ,     ,          .      ,    .   3      ,    ,   .        -.            5000,        .    ,  5000 .      5 ,    9             ,  ,       .      ,    .                .    ,       (          ).         !!!            .               .    ,        7000 ,  !!!  ,   ,   -,    ,   .     .       ,    .   38000  25000  .

  -  ,  ,   .     ,     -!!!        ,  , ..   ,   .

----------


## maksim

> .   , ,    .


           ,  
   .))

----------

> ,  
>    .))


        3 .   ,       ,    ,    ,     .  .

----------

